# pink slings



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Who has some pretty girly pink slings in stock?


----------



## taymakcoop (Jul 17, 2004)

www.zolowear.com does!!!!


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

ohhh I love Zolo slings - they have to be the most gorgeous ones out there - I dont see any pink ones on their site. I think they had a pink one at some point - maybe for Mothers Day or something... it was beautiful. I dont know that I want to spend that much either!!! LOL Oopababy slings are beautiful too...


----------



## Kim22 (Jul 14, 2003)

I _just_ posted a pinkish-reddish OTSBH size medium on the TP.


----------



## Momma2LiamandTara (Nov 26, 2003)

I was on the same exact mission as you. Found the perfect one at www.happyslings.com look for the pink linen. Also as a side note i'm running a co-op for her stuff and our discount is 40% off. PM me for details.


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

i like the ellaroo wraps a lot, but my sister-in-law and i are pretty convinced we can just make our own with a long piece of fabric. is there REALLY any difference? the ellaroo site gives you all the information you need on wrapping your baby/toddler...we're wondering if they have some magical sling that will keep our babies safer rather than if we just made our own.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Os the co-op only for the slings or the sling-pouches too?

AmiBeth


----------



## sagepixie (Nov 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryleeee*
i like the ellaroo wraps a lot, but my sister-in-law and i are pretty convinced we can just make our own with a long piece of fabric. is there REALLY any difference? the ellaroo site gives you all the information you need on wrapping your baby/toddler...we're wondering if they have some magical sling that will keep our babies safer rather than if we just made our own.

nope they are not safer they are just a harder to find fabric. They have a really nice give to them are ceated in a non toxic environment with baby safe dyes etc.. and are woven specifically with babywearing in mind.









also babywearing co-op ( a yahoo group) is currently doing a co-op on ellaroos till the end of february I believe...

go to mamatoto.org to find out how to make your own no sew wrap









edited to include important verb


----------



## Momma2LiamandTara (Nov 26, 2003)

it's for all the prodcuts on her site. If you want to get in on the 40% off join my yahoo group and put a tenative order in our database and if you have any question or need a bit more time in choosing things you can still get in on the co-op. I'm closing it tommrow night. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/happyslingscoop/


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

that helps a lot.
yeah, i'd like to buy my wrap from online, i just have to wait until it's feasable.
it's not like my baby's going to be around in the next 7 months =)


----------

